# C60, real price?



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I see the C60 frame listed every where for $6199, but figure there has to be some better deals out there. Just curious if anyone has seen better pricing, if you have let me know where.

Thanks


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

Maestro-uk


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting mine from Slane.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

There were some stories when the c60 came out that some uk dealers were removing the seat post and selling it separately. Something to keep in mind. From where I am, the C60 is still selling at list. I've seen the discount ads, but not heard anyone buy this way. In comparison C-59 was widely discounted and became even more so from the time I purchased till the time the c60 came out.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone paying list for a C60 either has a lot of money or is unfamiliar with European stores. 

Maestro has the best price on Colnagos: $3534 for the C60, including the seatpost. 

Maestro UK 2015 Pricelist includes Colnago


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> There were some stories when the c60 came out that some uk dealers were removing the seat post and selling it separately. Something to keep in mind...


I wouldn't have a problem paying extra/separate for a seatpost. Where I would have a problem is for what the LBS is charging for a C60, I could get a C60, plus a Master, from overseas...and that's not even going through Maestro, but with an authorized Colnago dealer. What's even more crazy, is that the dollar is up over 30% against the Euro since the C60 was released.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

colnagoG60 said:


> I wouldn't have a problem paying extra/separate for a seatpost. Where I would have a problem is for what the LBS is charging for a C60, I could get a C60, plus a Master, from overseas...and that's not even going through Maestro, but with an authorized Colnago dealer. What's even more crazy, is that the dollar is up over 30% against the Euro since the C60 was released.


An "authorized dealer" doesn't offer you anything that Maestro doesn't offer you as well.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

PaxRomana said:


> An "authorized dealer" doesn't offer you anything that Maestro doesn't offer you as well.


My point is that the factory backed MSRP for US retailers is about 40% more than MSRP in UK...I don't get the justification in markup, in a global economy. Makes it tough to want to support the LBS.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is the OP, $3500 for a C60 frame sounds doable, thanks for the lead. 

My next question is will I notice a big difference between my current C50 and a new C60? 
I'm at a disadvantage because there are no dealers anywhere close to my home so a test ride is going to be difficult, I may actually have to take a couple days vacation and go somewhere where a Colnago dealer is located.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cooper1960 said:


> This is the OP, $3500 for a C60 frame sounds doable, thanks for the lead.
> 
> My next question is will I notice a big difference between my current C50 and a new C60?
> I'm at a disadvantage because there are no dealers anywhere close to my home so a test ride is going to be difficult, I may actually have to take a couple days vacation and go somewhere where a Colnago dealer is located.


Geometry is the same. The C60 will feel stiffer. Unless you are a 20 year old pro-racer, this is unlikely to translate into speed. You could end up preferring the C50 for the more comfortable ride. The C60 if it is superior is only superior by small degrees, C50 is, was and will always be an excellent frame. If you already have a C50 and the frame is the correct size for you, I'd hardly think $6,000 is money well spent.


----------



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

ridesmasterx said:


> Maestro-uk


If you order from Mike at Maestro, I'd counsel patience. I ordered a C60 from him over 3 months ago and have not yet received it. He is getting quite old and has significant medical issues. Feel free to message me if you'd like more detailed feedback about the experience. I'd characterize the transaction thus far as generally unpleasant, but presumably a beautiful Italian-made frame will arrive one of these days on my doorstep and I'll look back upon the process more favorably.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Cooper1960 said:


> Just curious if anyone has seen better pricing, if you have let me know where.


This place rocks. Bought several framesets here.

COLNAGO 2015 [Colnago C60, M10, CX Zero, CX Zero Disc, CLD, Master, CLX 3.0, Strada SL, K-Zero TT]


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Never heard of Maestro, but suddenly on this forum and Weight Weenies sudden references. Interesting to say the least. That said, there was at least one negative experience posted. My feeling is if you're going to spend close to 10k on a frame it's not worth quibbling over the few hundred and potentially invite yourself into a bad buying experience. If you must save a few dollars buy the frame and have the local bike shop build it up for you with components you price shop for.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

I will add a positive experience with Mike and the team @ Maestro UK. I purchased my 2011 C59 from him without any issue. He was great to work with and I would imagine it is even easier to make the transactions today.

I will plan on doing business again.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

You can buy a C60 for $3555 here. . Don't know where people are getting $10K

COLNAGO 2015 [Colnago C60, M10, CX Zero, CX Zero Disc, CLD, Master, CLX 3.0, Strada SL, K-Zero TT]


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

That is frame set without seat post......can't ride a frame......build the bike and you're looking at $10k....



Notvintage said:


> You can buy a C60 for $3555 here. . Don't know where people are getting $10K
> 
> COLNAGO 2015 [Colnago C60, M10, CX Zero, CX Zero Disc, CLD, Master, CLX 3.0, Strada SL, K-Zero TT]


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

majorbanjo said:


> That is frame set without seat post......can't ride a frame......build the bike and you're looking at $10k....


You can build it for FAR less than 10k. With DA 9000 and Mavic C40 clinchers, you can put together a top-notch C60 for $6500 or so.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

cascadebiker said:


> If you order from Mike at Maestro, I'd counsel patience. I ordered a C60 from him over 3 months ago and have not yet received it. He is getting quite old and has significant medical issues. Feel free to message me if you'd like more detailed feedback about the experience. I'd characterize the transaction thus far as generally unpleasant, but presumably a beautiful Italian-made frame will arrive one of these days on my doorstep and I'll look back upon the process more favorably.


I bought my C60 from Mike Price (Maestro). Patience is the by word. In the end, however, I got the bike (and components) that I wanted for the price that I wanted. Mike is a good man to deal with.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Same. Bought 3 bikes and just ordered my 4th from mike. Love dealing with him.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

PaxRomana said:


> An "authorized dealer" doesn't offer you anything that Maestro doesn't offer you as well.


Exactly!


----------

